# im really scared can someone please help me!



## gurjas (Oct 23, 2009)

hello. im a 20 year old male. i noticed my erections gettnig weaker for the past 8-10 months. 2-3 months back i got sick with a virus and i went fully impotent for a week. since then my erections have been declining more and more and are at an all time low now. i had a ton of bloodwork done and the thyroid is the only thing thats picking anything up. i have the results here if anyone can please tell me whats going on. i saw an endo and he said your fine and "in range", we dont treat until tsh hits 10.

TSH- 4.02 0.34-4.82 (uIU/mL)

Thyroid Perox AutoAB 639 (<35) IU/mL. its high what does that mean?

T3 Total- 143 (87-167 ng/dL)
T4 Total- 7.7 (4.7-13.3 ug/dL)
Free T4- 1.06 (0.89-1.76 ng/dL)
Free T3- 3.45 (2.3-4.2 pg/mL)

DHEA Sulfate 237 18-29 years old (110-510mcg/dL)
Vit D, 25 hydroxy 25 (30-100ng/mL)

my vit d is low and im addressing it right now. i think my dhea is low is that adrenal function? is it related? my tsh is at 4 now but a few weeks prior was at 6. the antibodies are elevated..is that bad? is my t4 total low?

i have no idea what to do or how to read these results. the dr doesnt seem to care. im really worried i dont want this to get worse or ruin my body more. i have a gf and am really scared to lose her if i dont fix myself.

if anyone can please shed some light on whats going on with me it would be amazing.

thank you.


----------



## gurjas (Oct 23, 2009)

also my testosterone total is 418 (200-800)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gurjas said:


> hello. im a 20 year old male. i noticed my erections gettnig weaker for the past 8-10 months. 2-3 months back i got sick with a virus and i went fully impotent for a week. since then my erections have been declining more and more and are at an all time low now. i had a ton of bloodwork done and the thyroid is the only thing thats picking anything up. i have the results here if anyone can please tell me whats going on. i saw an endo and he said your fine and "in range", we dont treat until tsh hits 10.
> 
> TSH- 4.02 0.34-4.82 (uIU/mL)
> 
> ...


Hi there, Gurjas and welcome to the board. Oh, you do have thyroid issues. That TSH is very high and 6 would be worse yet. Also a high titer of TPO. Treating the patient w/ thyroxine replacement would bring those antibodies way down so you would feel better.

Being hypothyroid does decrease sexual activity so yes, I can see your concern. But please try not to panic for that could make the situation so much worse. And I can't help but comment that any woman worth having should be one that is there for you through sickenss and health.

That said.........................if I were you, I would seek out another doctor treat you.

I don't know much about DHEA but I think Nasdaqphil might and hope that he will be along to help you address this one.

It would be good to get a lab for testosterone. Most males who have thyroid disease in fact do have low testosterone.

Now.................are you otherwise symptomatic? Are you tired, are you gaining weight, losing hair, trouble swallowing, sleeping well or not? Tell us some more about what is going on w/ you.


----------



## gurjas (Oct 23, 2009)

thank you for the response, its greatly appreciated. i have no other symptoms. my hands and feet are cold all day, but that nothing new of recent.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gurjas said:


> also my testosterone total is 418 (200-800)


Yeah, that is below mid-range. Hmmmmmmmmmm! Well, it is my humble opinion that you should try and find a doctor who cares. You are not alone w/ this. We have been discussing being "dissed" by the medical establishement in another thread.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gurjas said:


> thank you for the response, its greatly appreciated. i have no other symptoms. my hands and feet are cold all day, but that nothing new of recent.


Doing a little research here............

DHEA is a precursor to testosterone. It is highest during the late teens to early twenties and drops steadily with age until the 70's or 80's. And yes, low DHEA is associated with adrenal fatigue, as is low testosterone levels.

Cold hands and feet are definitely a hypothyroid symptom.

We appreciate having you here. Others will be along and I hope you can get the help here that you need.


----------



## gurjas (Oct 23, 2009)

thank you for your help its greatly appreciated.

may i ask a question...what is TPO?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gurjas said:


> thank you for your help its greatly appreciated.
> 
> may i ask a question...what is TPO?


Sorry about that; I should know better. TPO is antimicrosomal antibodies sometimes referred to as thyroperoxidase. That is the antibodies' test you had.

Here is some info on that............... http://www.labtestsonline.org/search.php?sp-a=sp1001878c&sp_q=TPO&search_btn.x=25&search_btn.y=6


----------

